# Der "Rift-Laber-Thread"



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Naja..erzählt doch einfach mal : 


- Welche Klasse(n) spielt ihr?

- Habt ihr irgendwas besonderes erlebt / bekommen?

- Habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen?

--------------

Es soll halt einfach ein "Laberthread" werden - so wie in den Klassenforen bei WoW - falls ihr versteht was ich meine 

--------------

Ja..ich weiss es ist noch eine Beta - trotzdem kann man doch ein wenig quatschen._


----------



## Giwopti (17. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,

also ich spiel einen Skeptiker Schurken (Waldhüter/Nachtklinge/Barde). Besonderes erlebt hab ich net aber ich hab ne Frage. Und zwar oben links unterm Charakterbildchen sind so drei Steine abgebildet und da steht was von die haben 3/3 sounso (ka wie die heißen), was sind dat für Dinger und wofür brauch ich die?

mfg


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Dann fang ich mal an:

Wollte heute in die Tiefenschlagmine gehen. 2 Stunden hat's gedauert bis endlich die Gruppe voll war. Das Problem ist, dass ein Tank gefehlt hatte. Unter Sozial habe ich dann mal die Suche angeschmissen und gesehen, dass es in der Zeit nur 2 Krieger auf dem geeigneten Level gab für die Instanz. Da frage ich mich nun: Warum sind die Krieger so unbeliebt? Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Heilersituation aus? Ich bin selber einer, deswegen kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Und es scheint mir so, dass in den höheren Leveln auch kaum noch nach Leuten für Instanzen gesucht wird. Oder kommt es mir nur so vor?

@Giwopti: Das frage ich mich auch schon seit der zweiten Beta.

Edit: Das habe ich herausgefunden



> Entstehung: die Planar Charges läd man NUR durch schliessen von Rissen auf
> 
> Nutzung: diese kann man benutzen um zB. folgende Fertigkeiten zu benutzen
> a) Wardstones verbessern (Fertigkeit gibts beim Ebenenhändler für 50 Quellsteine) Bless Wardstone - die Hand
> ...


----------



## Kizna (17. Februar 2011)

Na dann laber ich einfach mal etwas mit. So wie ich das sehe, wird es zum Release am meisten Schurken geben, gefolgt von Klerikern und dann Krieger und Magier. Das ganze ist relativ leicht zu erklären. Normalerweise sollte es am meisten DD's in Form von Schurken und Magier geben. Da der Magier aber seit drei Betas in fast allen Kombinationen schwächer und schwächer gemacht wurde, sodass er jetzt sehr schwer spielbar ist, weichen viele Leute auf Schurken aus. Heiler scheint es genug zu geben, zumindest hatte ich nie ein Problem einen zu finden. Krieger kann ich nicht einschätzen. Meine Gilde beheimatet einige willige Tanks und somit war die Suche nach ihnen immer relativ kurz. Aber da es in jedem MMO einen akuten Tankmangel gibt, wird es in Rift wohl auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## JonnyBee (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich Spiele zur Zeit einen Mage. ich finde überhaubt nicht das er schwach ist. Man kann locker mit dem Pet 2,3 Mobs zusammen ziehen und wech Bomben. Macht schon spaß

ich  habe mal kurzfristig einen Krieger probiert , spielte sich auch ziemlich easy. ich fand nur die Kampfanimationen nicht besonders anspruchsvoll


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Ich spiel grad ne Zwergen-Klerikerin - vorhin Level 21 gewordene (hab mit der Beta nochmal neu angefangen) - ist Schildwache,Bewahrer,Reiniger(heisst der so?) - also "Full Healer" - die "Klasse" spiel ich im "richtigen Spiel" auch - gefällt mir sehr gut._


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Läuterer nicht Reiniger


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Ahja..genau 

Hatte vorhin auch nen episches Pet bei einem Invasions/Riss-Bossfight bekommen 

Sagt mal..wo werden bei euch Screenshots gespeichert? In meinem Screenshot ordner sind keine :-(_


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht kommen die ja in den Cache so wie beim Drücken der Drucken-Taste. Wissen tu ich's aber nicht


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

_Hab ich schon probiert - in Paint (o.ä) sind die Dinger schwarz _


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab ich schon probiert - in Paint (o.ä) sind die Dinger schwarz _



Im Rift ordner unter Screenshots, werden automatisch abgespeichert wenn du "Druck" drückst


----------



## Kizna (17. Februar 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Also ich Spiele zur Zeit einen Mage. ich finde überhaubt nicht das er schwach ist. Man kann locker mit dem Pet 2,3 Mobs zusammen ziehen und wech Bomben. Macht schon spaß
> 
> ich  habe mal kurzfristig einen Krieger probiert , spielte sich auch ziemlich easy. ich fand nur die Kampfanimationen nicht besonders anspruchsvoll




Ich rede auch vom Vergleich. Der Schurke ist im moment stärker. Nicht das mich das stören würde, ich spiele meinen Sturmrufer gerne, nur gibt es einfach viele Leute die auf den Schaden schauen und nicht auf die Klasse. Oder um es anders zu formulieren, umso mehr Schaden, umso mehr Spaß haben diese Menschen. Von daher wird es mehr schurken als Magier zum Start geben.


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Im Rift ordner unter Screenshots, werden automatisch abgespeichert wenn du "Druck" drückst



_Leider nicht - da ist bei mir nicht einer drin :-( _


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Februar 2011)

Soweit spricht nichts dagegen, hier einen Small Talk Thread zu führen. Bitte aber postet keine Beiträge, die in einem eigenen Thema besser aufgehoben wären. Und reportet bitte Jene, die dieser Bitte nicht nachkommen.


----------



## Kafka (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab nen Krieger (Rissklinge, Champion, Beastmaster) und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab mir dür die Rissmarken schon par sehr gute blaue Items geholt und es geht gut ab^^ Spielt sich auch sehr lustig, da man dank hauptgeskillter Rissklinge auch gut auf Range arbeiten kann (Debuffs auf den Gegner, Speere spammen und sich über die schönen Zahlen freuen, die rum fliegen^^), dazu halt noch sehr geile Nahkampfangriffe und ein Pet. Also mein Fazit zu Rift : Bis GW2 kommt wird es mein Spiel werden^^


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich werd mir einen Nekro mit Hexer und Beherrscher machen. Auf die zweite Rolle kommt dann etwas wo ich mehr bumm bumm machen und Zauber verschiesse.


----------



## Harwulf (18. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal an:
> 
> Wollte heute in die Tiefenschlagmine gehen. 2 Stunden hat's gedauert bis endlich die Gruppe voll war. Das Problem ist, dass ein Tank gefehlt hatte. Unter Sozial habe ich dann mal die Suche angeschmissen und gesehen, dass es in der Zeit nur 2 Krieger auf dem geeigneten Level gab für die Instanz. Da frage ich mich nun: Warum sind die Krieger so unbeliebt? Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Heilersituation aus? Ich bin selber einer, deswegen kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Und es scheint mir so, dass in den höheren Leveln auch kaum noch nach Leuten für Instanzen gesucht wird. Oder kommt es mir nur so vor?
> 
> ...



Also ich fand das heute auf Immerwacht eigentlich ganz entspannt war zwar nur das Eisengrab aber wir hatten ein Schurken als Tank (mit deren Tankseele glaub Risspirscher) ein Kleri als Heiler, ich als Mage dabei, hab den Kleri noch gefragt willste es gemütlich oder Arbeit?. Er meinte gemütlich ich gut dann nehm ich den Chloromanten.. 

Keiner gestorben dem Heiler war nur glaube doch langweilig dann^^.

Und es war übrigens eine Randomgruppe also nicht gildenintern.

Ansonsten denke ich auch das Schurken am Anfang am meisten gespielt werden sind den Mages zumindestens die ersten 20 Lvl überlegen derzeit, dann gehts mit den Mages auch prima Mobs durchkloppen ohne Reggpausen auch mehrere auf einmal. (Man muß nur die richtigen Seelen kombinieren..)

Vielleicht dreht sich das ganze in den höheren Leveln auch wieder und die Magier sind dann besser.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2011)

Hab mich jetzt auf Plünderer/Paladin/x festgelegt.
Gestern durch Risse gelevelt bis Level 13, und krieg einfach nicht genug Teilchen, um die Embleme loszuwerden 
Aber heute gibts die Waffe, und vielleicht noch einen Bogen wenn ich genug Teilchen zusammen bekomme.

Soweit ich es sehen kann tankt der Plünderer auch ganz gut, aber da bei Rissen auch höherlevelige mit auf die Elites nuken schwer einzuschätzen, ob es auch für gleichlevelige reichen wird. Aber da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher


----------



## Sin (18. Februar 2011)

Will nen Kantor haben, aber gibt leider kaum was vergleichbares in Rift. Der einzige der da in etwa rankommen könnte, wäre der Schamane, aber bei dem gefällt mir der Kampfstyle nicht, deswegen wird es sehr wahrscheinlich ein Inqui werden.


----------



## Damjana (18. Februar 2011)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das dies noch eine BETA ist. Einige testen innerhalb einer Beta möglichst viele Klassen und Klassenkombis an und spielen diese dann aber nicht allzu weit hoch. Ich habe auch 4 verschiedene Chars während der Betas gespielt aber keinen über Level 25, damit ich auch noch ein bisschen was zu entdecken habe. Beim Leveln ist man in Rift ja nicht gezwungen dies als Tank zu tun.... wer will das auch freiwillig.... 

Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde mehr als genug Tanks. Aber davon spielen glaube ich auch nur 2 aktiv in der Beta den Tank und gehen damit in Inis... Bei Release wird es mit Sicherheit genug Tanks geben. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2011)

Damjana schrieb:


> Beim Leveln ist man in Rift ja nicht gezwungen dies als Tank zu tun.... wer will das auch freiwillig....



Ich level als Tank. War eh noch nie der Quest-Freund, Risse und Invasionen gehen fast genauso gut. Equip kommt über die Ebenenhändler. Wenn keine Risse aktiv sind, wird Erz/LEder gefarmt und fehlendes Equip gecraftet... Geht ganz gut


----------



## Drakhgard (18. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich mal mitreden. Und zwar im Bezug auf das Leveling.

Habe jetzt folgende Chars schon gelevelt:

- Champion/Beastmaster @ Beta1, auf lvl 15
- Paladin/Voidknight @ Beta 2, auf lvl 10
- Necromancer/Chloromancer/Elementalist @ Beta3, auf lvl 20
- Nightblade/Ranger/Assassin @ Beta 4, auf lvl 8
- Bard/Saboteur/Ranger @ Beta 5, auf lvl 8
- Shaman/Justiciar/Druid @ Beta 6, auf lvl 10
- Gerade Riftstalker/Bard/Bladedancer

Zum Champ/Beastmaster:
Hat damals in Beta1 schon relativ stark reingehauen. Hätte mich aber eher für Champ/Riftblade entscheiden sollen, wäre nochmal übler im Damage gewesen. Später ab lvl 15 wurde es für mich etwas zäher mit den Mobs selfheal hat gefehlt -> war dann nicht so mein Fall erstmal.

Zum Pala/Void:
Pala spielte sich eigentlich recht gut. Dann hab ich Void genommen und was soll ich sagen - der hat mit seinem Entladen ordentlich reingehauen. Sehr übel! Und das machte bis lvl 10 Spaß, hatte da nicht mehr Zeit um weiterzuspielen, leider.

Zum Necro/Chloro/Ele:
Bisher mein Lieblingschar. Tief in den Chloro reingeskillt, Ele nur das Tank-Pet mitgenommen und Rest in Nekro (so weit, dass ich Mana vom Pet abzapfen kann). Konnte bis zu 7 Mobs mit Pet pullen und es am Leben erhalten. Echt krasser Char, werde wahrscheinlich @ Release so einen am Start haben.

Zum Nightblade/Ranger/Assa:
Naja der war nicht so pralle. Nightblade ist im Damage nicht so stark. Als der Ranger dazu kam (+ Pet) ging's aber wesentlich besser. Habe mit dem DoT-Pfeilangriff des Rangers gepullt, die Flammenstachel gestacked und dann den Combopunkt-Skill des Rangers zum Entladen verwendet. Mit dem Gift des Assas ne nette Kombo, aber gingen maximal ~3 Gegner meistens.

Zum Bard/Sabo/Ranger:
Der Start als Barde war cool und machte echt Spaß. Meine Fehlentscheidung war es jedoch, den Sabo hineinzupacken. Der ist einfach imho immer noch nicht ganz ausgereift für den lowlvl-Bereich und eher erst ab ~lvl 20 wenn überhaupt zu gebrauchen. Der Ranger war dann noch obligatorisch für's Pet. War recht witzig und cool, den zu spielen.

Zum Shaman/Justi/Druid:
Ein cooler Charakter! Bin hauptsächlich auf die Talente des Justiciars gegangen und hab Shami + Druid eben eingepackt, weil die eben auch für Melee sind. Druid so zu spielen hab ich bis lvl 6 mal versucht, war aber zu low der Schaden. Was mich an diesem Char gestört hat war das Mana. Im Lowlvl verbrennste einfach schnell das Mana bei ner Invasion weg und dann stehste blöd da. Habe ab lvl 7 bis lvl 10 nur durch ebenjene gelevelt.

Zum Riftstalker/Bard/Bladedancer:
Eigentlich auch nicht so der über-solochar, ABER einfach cool zu spielen. Bin jetzt zwar gradmal lvl 6, aber später dürfte es echt nice mit dem Char werden - als Tank! Ist mein zweiter heißer Kanditat für den Headstart. Allein schon auch wegen der künftigen Flexibilität: Wenn ich Tanken will, gehe ich Deep-Riftstalker. Wenn ich supporten will, geh ich Deep-Bard. Wenn ich damage machen will, geh ich Deep-Bladedancer. Und für's PvP nehm ich dann noch eine Kombo aus 44 Barde / 22 Riftstalker. Der supportet nett, macht bisschen schaden, healt und hält durch die Riftstalker-Talente und Ebenensprünge viel aus. In meinen Augen der vielseitigste Char in ganz Rift.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2011)

@Drakhgard:

Erzähl doch mal bitte warum du dir die Necro/Chloro/Ele -Kombie rausgesucht hast. Du hast ja damit Petklassen, warum nimmste dann nicht die Pets vom Necro, wenn du schon in den investierst? Rentiert es sich, nur wegen dem Pet den Ele mitzunehmen? 

Ich will dir nix vorschreiben oder flamen oder so. Ich bin nur neugierig darauf, wie man dazu kommt und dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen was über die Kombie hören.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2011)

_Na toll..

Jetzt hab ich nen "Full Healer" und nen Tank - was spiel ich nu im "richtigen" Spiel?

Macht beides total Spaß ._._


----------



## Xyrian (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe in der Beta nen Necro>Hexer>Dominator gespielt. 

War ganz nett, da das verbesserte Necro Pet einfach unglaublich viel aushält. Man baut mit Pestblitz Ladung auf und verballert sie mit "Soul Purge". Dadurch wird das Pet nochmal nett gegengeheilt und ist quasi unsterblich. Man macht einfach unglaublich gut Schaden. Besonders in Instanzen wenn man nicht den Ritter draußen hat sondern den Schurken. Und man kann noch mitheilen wenn es dem Heiler zu viel wird.

Eigendlich hatte ich vor live einen Mage zu zocken, doch er ist mir etwas zu "eingeschränkt". Fast jede Seele macht ihre eigene Art von Schaden und Supportet auch nur diese. So wird man mMn in vorgefertigte Rollen gezwängt. 

Also werde ich live aller Warscheinlichkeit nach einen Schurken spielen. Zum leveln Marksman>Ranger>Assassin. Assasin nur wegen dem Stealth.

Vorteil der Combo: Sehr starker Fernkämpfer und durch die Passiven Spellboni des Marksman auch noch gut Movementspeed. Aller Warscheinlichkeit nach werde ich die Combo später auch fürs PvP nehmen (Vllt. Ranger gegen PvP Seele austauschen). 

Außerdem reizt mich der Schurkentank auch sehr. Und eine Bardencombo wird sich auch in meinem Talentbaum finden lassen. Vllt auchnoch einen Saborteur, wobei man hier schaun muss wie er sich im Highlevel entwickeln wird, denn Lowlevel ist er wirklich alles andere als gut.

Naja, das zu meinen Skillungen


----------



## Poirot (19. Februar 2011)

Hiho, 

dann auch mal. 

Ich habe nach langem hin und her für mich entschieden das ich einen schurken machen werde. er macht mir einfach am meisten spass... 

Der schurke ist derzeit auf der beta ( wo sonst  )

DD:

Risspirscher ( Nebenbaum) 
Nachtklinge ( Hauptbaum) 
Klingentänzer ( Nebenbaum) 

und Tank:

Klingentänzer ( Nebenbaum ) 
Risspirscher ( Hauptbaum ) 
Barde ( Nebenbaum ) 

Ob das nun so top ist weiss ich noch nicht aber bis jetzt komm ich sehr gut mit denn zwei sachen klar und hab einfach meinen spass dabei... das tanken ist nach denn ersten versuchen nun doch easy und nice so das ich reich der feen ab lvl 17 immer mal getankt habe und meinen spass dabei hatte. Der schurke ist nun 22 und da bleibt er wohl auch... will ja noch was beim releas sehen vom spiel ) In diesen sinne *winke*


----------



## myxir21 (19. Februar 2011)

Werde wohl mit Kriegsherr+Ritter der Leere + X anfangen.

Warum? Kenne keinen der Kriegsherr als Primärseele spielt^^


----------



## steakpfanne (19. Februar 2011)

Hab jetz mal mit der Standartkombo Pyro-Ele-Archon angefangen. Spielt sich sehr gut im Moment. Guter Schaden & ein TankPet. Aber mal ne Frage: Ab wann bekommt man seinen zweiten Spec, also kann sich eine zusätzliche 3er Kombi holen. Würde gerne mal Warlock/Necro/X testen, ohne einen neuen Char zu leveln.


----------



## Kizna (20. Februar 2011)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Hab jetz mal mit der Standartkombo Pyro-Ele-Archon angefangen. Spielt sich sehr gut im Moment. Guter Schaden & ein TankPet. Aber mal ne Frage: Ab wann bekommt man seinen zweiten Spec, also kann sich eine zusätzliche 3er Kombi holen. Würde gerne mal Warlock/Necro/X testen, ohne einen neuen Char zu leveln.




Schwer zu sagen. Bis zur Beta sechs war es möglich, sich ab Level 13 die Quest zu holen. Bei meinem Magier habe ich sie zum Beispiel in der Akademie im Silberwald angenommen. Wie es ab Release aussieht ist noch nicht bekannt. Es schwirren eine Menge Gerüchte rum, wie zum Beispiel dass es erst ab Level 50 möglich sein soll neue Seelen zu kriegen. Andere behaupten es bleibt so. Ist alles noch relativ vage.


----------



## Deadwool (20. Februar 2011)

Plünderer + Ritter der Leere + Paladin

gefällt mir gut.

btw. 
schon mal Paragon als erste Kriegerseele genommen ? ist nicht spielbar weil die erste Fähigkeit die man bekommt 2 Einhandwaffen erfordert. Da man aber nur eine hat am Anfang erscheint ein Hinweis dass man die Voraussetzung für diese Funktion nicht erfüllt ^^


----------



## Kryos (20. Februar 2011)

Hab gelesen, dass die Pets nur bis Level 30 tankfähig sind und ab 30 nur noch dmg pets verfügbar sind, stimmt das?


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Zum Riftstalker/Bard/Bladedancer:
> Eigentlich auch nicht so der über-solochar, ABER einfach cool zu spielen. Bin jetzt zwar gradmal lvl 6, aber später dürfte es echt nice mit dem Char werden - als Tank! Ist mein zweiter heißer Kanditat für den Headstart. Allein schon auch wegen der künftigen Flexibilität: Wenn ich Tanken will, gehe ich Deep-Riftstalker. Wenn ich supporten will, geh ich Deep-Bard. *Wenn ich damage machen will, geh ich Deep-Bladedance*r. Und für's PvP nehm ich dann noch eine Kombo aus 44 Barde / 22 Riftstalker. Der supportet nett, macht bisschen schaden, healt und hält durch die Riftstalker-Talente und Ebenensprünge viel aus. In meinen Augen der vielseitigste Char in ganz Rift.



Ich weiß ja nicht, hab einen Assa/Waldi/Bladedancer, hatte vorher als Mainspecc Assa, da der allerdings durch Tarnung und den Giften in meinen Augen eher ein PVP Specc ist hab ich auf Bladedancer umgespecct, der soll ja angeblich der PVE Schadensspecc sein, fand den DMG-Output beim Assa aber höher. Die AoE Fähigkeiten machens dann halt beim riften oder Inis machen aus, beim Leveln crittete ich als Assa aber höher. Aber mal schauen, bin ja erst 20 ^^


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2011)

Kryos schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, dass die Pets nur bis Level 30 tankfähig sind und ab 30 nur noch dmg pets verfügbar sind, stimmt das?



Nein.


----------



## Raema (20. Februar 2011)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Ab wann bekommt man seinen zweiten Spec, also kann sich eine zusätzliche 3er Kombi holen. Würde gerne mal Warlock/Necro/X testen, ohne einen neuen Char zu leveln.



Eine zweite Specc (In Rift heißen die "Rollen") kannst du dir schon im Tutorial ab level 3 od. 4 kaufen. Dafür einfach zum Klassenlehrer gehen und die Rolle für 30g (die erste) Kaufen.

Um jedoch weitere Seelen nutzen zu können, musst du erst entsprechende Quests machen. Die Quests gibts in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt (ich glaub ab level 10). Für die Quest
musst du beim Schließen eines Rifts helfen, bekommst dann am Ende wenn der Riss zu ist einen Seelensplitter. Im Bereich wo der Rift war musst du dann ein Item benutzen was
eine Seele herbeiruft, die auf deinem Level ist, und sie besiegen. Danach wieder zum Questgeber und du kriegst eine neue Seele. 

Du kannst dir aber nicht aussuchen in welcher Reihenfolge du die weiteren Seelen bekommst. Wenn du eine neue bekommen hast, wird die nächste Quest für die nächste 
Seele verfügbar.


Ich spiele zur Zeit einen Krieger (Riftblade/Champion/Warlord - 16,5,0 ) auf level 16. Es macht mir seeehr viel Spaß und der Schaden ist auch echt nicht zu verachten. Riftblade haut
wirklich gut rein, und hat auch die Möglichkeit auf Distanz ordentlich Schaden zu verursachen (Mit level 13 im BG mit abstand erster im Schaden - ca 13000 =) ). Ich überlege aber eventuell statt Warlord auf Beastmaster umzusteigen, wenn ich
die Seele freigeschaltet habe.


----------



## Deadwool (20. Februar 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Eine zweite Specc (In Rift heißen die "Rollen") kannst du dir schon im Tutorial ab level 3 od. 4 kaufen. Dafür einfach zum Klassenlehrer gehen und die Rolle für 30g (die erste) Kaufen.
> 
> Um jedoch weitere Seelen nutzen zu können, musst du erst entsprechende Quests machen. Die Quests gibts in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt (ich glaub ab level 10).


Zwei Dinge möchte ich noch erwähnen:

- Die Questgeber tragen die Namen der entsprechenden Seele und sie stehen nicht partout in der Hauptstadt. Das hängt von der Klasse ab. Krieger Seelen auf Wächter Seite habe ich in der Hauptstadt Sanctum gefunden, Magier Seelen in der Quecksilber Akademie.
- Damit man die erste Quest annehmen kann muss man eine Rolle gekauft haben.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2011)

Wo bitte sollen diese komischen Seelenklempner sein? Kaum dass ich auf meinem Körperbottich ausgestiegen bin, habe ich drei Infostationen gefunden um mehr über die Klassen zu erfahren, wo war denn der Rest. So'n Mist.


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2011)

Ähm: wat? 
Solltest du wissen wollen, wie du an die anderen Seelen kommst:
Quests im Sanctum für den Krieger, nicht unbedingt beim Lehrer und nicht unbedingt alle sofort.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ähm: wat?
> Solltest du wissen wollen, wie du an die anderen Seelen kommst:
> Quests im Sanctum für den Krieger, nicht unbedingt beim Lehrer und nicht unbedingt alle sofort.



Nein nein, in der ersten Quest der Skeptiker hieß es, ich soll die Seelendinger abklappern, die würden mir mehr über die zur Wahl stehenden Klassen verraten. Gefunden habe ich aber nur die Stationen zum Sturmrufer, dem Pyromant und dem Mentalisten. Da fehlen aber noch fünf Info-Stationen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Die rennen aufem Hof rum


----------



## Blackout1091 (20. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> btw.
> schon mal Paragon als erste Kriegerseele genommen ? ist nicht spielbar weil die erste Fähigkeit die man bekommt 2 Einhandwaffen erfordert. Da man aber nur eine hat am Anfang erscheint ein Hinweis dass man die Voraussetzung für diese Funktion nicht erfüllt ^^




Hö?
Ja meine erste Seele war Paragon. Ging auch 
Und dann mit Verbindung von Rissklinge nice


----------



## Deadwool (21. Februar 2011)

http://riftcountdown.com/


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> http://riftcountdown.com/




Laut Countdown würde das bedeuten, dass die Server um 19:00 Uhr online gehen. Gibt es da schon etwas offizielles zu? 

Edit: Habs gefunden


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Drakhgard:
> Ich will dir nix vorschreiben oder flamen oder so. Ich bin nur neugierig darauf, wie man dazu kommt und dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen was über die Kombie hören.



Der Sinn hinter der Kombi ist ganz einfach: Das Ele-Tankpet. Du brauchst nix reinstecken in den Ele-Tree und hast das Tank-Pet. Der Nekro hingegen kriegt seines erst ab 12(?) Punkten. D.h. bis dahin lauf ich mit Ele rum. Dann hol ich mir via Quest eine neue Seele und mach Ele raus und Nekro-Tankpet rein. Neue Seele entweder Warlock oder Dominator.

Sinn dahinter ist, dass ich eigentlich Tief in den Chloro reinspecce und nur nebenbei Nekro mache, letztendlich es aber dennoch essentiell ist, vom Nekro was zu übernehmen (zwecks Damage + Offensive Heal Fähigkeiten)


----------



## Foenix (21. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> http://riftcountdown.com/




Erste gute sache hier im "Rift Forum" die anderen 99% an threads und antworten kannste ja ine pfeife rauchen


----------



## Frayvel (24. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Ich habe eine für mich wichtige Frage und zwar: Bei der Vorbestellung sind je nach laden ja so "Runen"-Dinger dabei.
Lohnt es sich für ein spezielles Runenteil einen bestimmten Vorbestellort zu nehmen, oder sind die so schwach/unnütz das man sie auf höchster Stufe dann eh nichtmehr benutzen?

Grüße Frayvel

P.S.: Bitte keine sonstigen Informationen, möchte komplett ohne Vorwissen einsteigen! =)


----------



## New-Member (24. Februar 2011)

Ich denke die sind eher zu vernachlässigen, aber vllt antwortet da ja noch jemand Erfahreneres drauf.

Ich persönlich freu mich schon rießig auf Rift und werde aufjedenfall einen Zwerg anfangen! 
Weiß noch nicht ob Waldhüter/Scharfschütze/XXX oder Schamane/Druide/XXX.. aber das schau ich mir heut Abend bei der Char Erstellung nochmal an.
Hat sonst vllt jemand eine der oben genannten Kombinationen angespielt und kann mehr dazu sagen? 

Danach schau ich mir das Spiel ausgibigst an und warte danach auf's Wochenede um mal endlich wieder auch ein ganzes Wochenende an einem MMO zu hängen. (Da ich noch an keiner Beta teilgenommen habe hoffe ich nicht zu viel zu erwarten) aber einfach alles (!) worüber ich mich informiert habe, gefiehl mir überaus gut 

Werde wahrscheinlich auch den PvP Server wählen. Vllt sieht man sich ja Ingame!


----------



## joeranimo (24. Februar 2011)

also zu den runen kann ich sagen, dass sie eigentlich nicht so übertriebene stats machen, +3 ausdauer und +10 resistenz, die je nach verkäufer unterscheidet.
das einzig dauerhaft "nette" ist ein hübsches leuchten um deine waffe.
allerdings kann man auch auf 2 einhandwaffen verzaubern, also den doppelten boni abgreifen, kp ob 20 resi dann viel ausmacht, die 6 ausdauer kann man aber vernachlässigen.
ist ganz nett, aber nicht zu gut.


----------



## DoktorElmo (24. Februar 2011)

Für nen Schurkentank sind die 6 Ausdauer ganz nett, je nach Skillung kommt man da auf 100 HP mehr, aber eigentlich sind sie Unnütz. In der Beta hatte ich sie nur des Styles wegen auf der Waffe, immerhin leuchten sie dann so schön


----------



## Xyltin (24. Februar 2011)

Wir stehen 5h vor start und ich wollt mal meine erfahrungen mit dem Magier beschreiben:

hatte nen lvl 24 Warlock/Ele/Archon und war damit mehr als zufrieden im PvP und PvE.
Das Ele-Pet zum tanken is bis 20 echt super und die stat boni vom chloro sind net zu verachten(viel HP).
Der Warlock teilt erstmal net direkt viel schaden uas, doch die DOTs machen guten dmg und halten dich bei vielen gegnern auch am leben.
Am besten fand ich später über 20 einfach die combos:
Zuerst max HP um 50% erhöhen für 20 sec und dann sich noch um 50% der neuen max HP heilen is schon super zum überleben und dann noch diesen spell (hab mir leider keine namen gemerkt) wo man seine charges raushaut und AOE dmg um sich macht und sich um 100% des schadens heilt. Damit kann man einfach in jeder noch so aussichtslosen situation einen sieg herbeizaubern.
Ansich is die kombination noch net perfekt, da ich zwar den ele mag und erauch gute talente hat, aber die zauber sind net perfekt in kombi mit nem Warlock (blitz hat zu lange castzeit, aber als instant cast super). Aber des schild vom ele und der debuff für mehr magie dmg is schon für jeden mage lohneneswert.

Ansich mochte ich in WOW den warlock garnicht, doch hier gefällt er mir super. Ka ob man mit dem eigentlich auch tanken kann (Warlock + Ele = mehr HP und 20% weniger DMG + 70% weniger dmg für n paar sec und nicht zu verachtendes selfhealing).

Als 2. Rolel hatte ich den Archon/Chloro/x(weiß schon immer) für die instanzen. De schaden war ok, während man gerade bosse sehr stark debuffed und die ganze gruppe bis ins unendliche bufft. Auch mit dem Chloro zusammen kann man in notsituationen n bischen heilen.


----------



## Frayvel (24. Februar 2011)

joeranimo schrieb:


> also zu den runen kann ich sagen, dass sie eigentlich nicht so übertriebene stats machen, +3 ausdauer und +10 resistenz, die je nach verkäufer unterscheidet.
> das einzig dauerhaft "nette" ist ein hübsches leuchten um deine waffe.
> allerdings kann man auch auf 2 einhandwaffen verzaubern, also den doppelten boni abgreifen, kp ob 20 resi dann viel ausmacht, die 6 ausdauer kann man aber vernachlässigen.
> ist ganz nett, aber nicht zu gut.


Gut, re-Frage!
Ist das irgendwie so wie in (ich hasse es das zu vergleichen) WoW, das ich 1x die VZ hab und da eine Waffe verzauber, oder kann ich damit alle Waffen die ich krieg verzaubern? Und noch wichtiger: Stackt die Rune? Also kann ich die Rune nehmen und irgendwas nützliches? Weil davon hängt ab ob ich bei Steam bestell oder bei nem Händler dem ich trau (oder wenigstens nicht nicht-trau)!

Grüße Frayvel


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Du kriegst eine Rune ins Inventar, die dir für eine Stunde die Waffe entsprechend verzaubert.
Die Rune besitzt keinen Cooldown und bleibt auch im Inventar.

Der Effekt sollte nicht stacken.


----------



## Frayvel (24. Februar 2011)

Okay, also keine permanenten Verzauberungen? (ich vergleich mal wieder mit WoW -_-) Da kann man ja auch nen Wetzstein (in diesem Fall Rune) und ne richtige Verzauberung benutzen!

Grüße Frayvel


----------



## DoktorElmo (24. Februar 2011)

Frayvel schrieb:


> Okay, also keine permanenten Verzauberungen? (ich vergleich mal wieder mit WoW -_-) Da kann man ja auch nen Wetzstein (in diesem Fall Rune) und ne richtige Verzauberung benutzen!
> 
> Grüße Frayvel



Soweit ich weiß gibt es später schon permantente WaffenVZ´s, die Rune kannst du dir auch einfach jede Stunde erneuern. Stacken geht nicht, ob es sowas wie Wetzsteine gibt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

Euer Platz in der Warteschlange?
Server: Trübkopf, Platz 660 :<


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Brutwacht -> ~1300_


----------



## Alcest (24. Februar 2011)

20 Stunden Client download noch vor mir....


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Brutwacht 440


----------



## Kuroshiki (24. Februar 2011)

Trübkopf 1486 -.- 19:01 habe ich das game gestartet.


----------



## igk (24. Februar 2011)

Mich störts ja nicht wirklich, so kann Frauchen und ich noch in Ruhe essen.
Aber das hätte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht erwartet ... Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Position 610 und 753 auf Brutwacht, ziemlich genau um 19:00 gestartet.


----------



## Don-Wario (24. Februar 2011)

Brutwacht 300... meine freundin musste mir ja unbedingt was zeigen... server on... warteschlange


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

Zez schrieb:


> Euer Platz in der Warteschlange?
> Server: Trübkopf, Platz 660 :<





Kuroshiki schrieb:


> Trübkopf 1486 -.- 19:01 habe ich das game gestartet.


Bin 600 und habe es 18.59 gestartet, alle offline, geclosed, nen schluck Wasser getrunken, 19.00.20, gestartet, 19.00.40 server gewählt --> 660


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

o0 1111 um 18:30 rift gestartet


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2011)

brutwacht 200..hab auch punkt 19:00 gestartet.

yeah, das erste mal in meinem leben wo ich in ner warteschlange häng


----------



## viti87 (24. Februar 2011)

sie wussten doch schon immer, wieviele vorbestellungen es gegeben hat.
 nun stellen sie nur einen deutschen pvp server auf und die warteschlange sprengt einfach meinen geduldsfaden. 
ich werde sicherlich keine 3 stunden warten um spielen zu können.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Soeben hat Headstart begonnen und mein PC ist gestern abend am Arsch gegangen.


----------



## Qonix (24. Februar 2011)

Mist, Platz 508


Dabei hab ich mich gleich um 19 Uhr eingeloggt.


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2011)

na toll ... den speziellen thread zur versuessung der wartezeit wurde ja zu gemacht ... aber bei wow darf jeden mittwoch in den thread gelabert werden ... is ja wirklich so als wenn es hier im forum 5k threads ueber rift geben wuerde -.-
Tante Edith überlegt gerade was man wohl von nem fischstäbchen erwarten soll


----------



## SASAgent (24. Februar 2011)

Mhm dann hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht konnte um Punkt 19 Uhr meine 3 Wunschnamen auf der Spross-Passage sichern  Jetzt sinds auch nur 3 Stunden Wartezeit.
Spielen werd ich eh erst heute nacht ein wenig Semesterferien sei Dank.


----------



## Salaidh (24. Februar 2011)

warte auch noch 5h :-(


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Februar 2011)

Wo liegt eig der Unterschied zwischen Spielzeit mit Kreditkarte kaufen und Spielzeit per PayPal mit Kreditkarte kaufen? 

Trion bringt es einfach nicht fertig ELV zu betreiben ich fasse es nicht.
Oder hab ich was verpasst?

Wenn ich mein headstartkey eingebe komme ich automatisch zur Abokauf-seite, und es gibt kein Button wo ich das umgehen kann ausser abbrechen...


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2011)

noch 130 vor mir und gibt kein stück  aus 15min wartezeit ist nun auch schon über ne stunde geworden..
naja zeit noch nen happen zu essen und sich nen namen zu überlegen und welche klasse / fraktion ich anzocken will..hehe

edit : ich mußte keine zahlungsmöglichkeit eingeben. hab einfach nen account angelegt und den code eingegeben. fertig


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. Februar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wo liegt eig der Unterschied zwischen Spielzeit mit Kreditkarte kaufen und Spielzeit per PayPal mit Kreditkarte kaufen?
> 
> Trion bringt es einfach nicht fertig ELV zu betreiben ich fasse es nicht.
> Oder hab ich was verpasst?
> ...



doch ELV geht auch über paypal. bei mir z.b.

aber dafür muss dien paypal Acc halt frei sein


----------



## Benegeserit (24. Februar 2011)

Warteschlange: Platz 687.... 
5 deutschsprachige server, mal sehn ob das gut geht mit den massen an leuten^^


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

ich will zocken bin jetzt auf platz 920 -.- 8 stunden vorausgesehen naja so viel glaube ich zwar doch net aber könnte sich doch noch biss zu 2 stunden handeln .


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. Februar 2011)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Warteschlange: Platz 687....
> 5 deutschsprachige server, mal sehn ob das gut geht mit den massen an leuten^^



naja das war bissher bei mir bei Aion, Warhammer ... immer so. und in paar wochen sieht man dann ob server wieder dicht gemacht oder welche dazu kommen ^^

warum wollt ihr auch alle auf brutwacht xD

geht doch woanders druf da is man nur auf platz 300 oder so


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Platz 268, etwa 1 1/2 Stunden.
Mal so als Hausnummer


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade das Gefühl als ob sie die Max. Spielerzahl auf den Server anheben, letzte 10minuten evt 20Pl#tze nach vorne gegangen, jetzt geht es fast sekündlich einen Platz nach vorne (fast!)


----------



## Sewill (24. Februar 2011)

Omg, das ist ja mal eine reife Leistung von Trion. Solch einen Headstart gab es glaube ich noch nie. Die Anzahl der für den Headstart berechtigte Spieler ins Verhältnis zur erforderlichen Server-Anzahl zu setzen schaffen normal schon Grundschüler. Das zeugt von Klasse, was Trion da abgeliefert hat. Allen RIFT-Skeptikern muß man dann wohl jetzt doch absolut zustimmen, denn solch ein Haufen von Dilletanten wird auch in der Folge nur für ausgewachsen Mist sorgen können.


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Jo, 100 Plätze nach vorne gerutscht + 2 neue deutsche Server.
Komm ich ja doch noch zum spielen 

@ Sewill:
Kein Headstart lief bisher ohne Lags und Crashes ab. Aber mit Warteschlangen.
Die Server sind laggfrei, es sind jetzt schon neue Server da und alles ist stabil.

Wolltest wohl sagen es gab bisher keinen besseren Headstart


----------



## SASAgent (24. Februar 2011)

Na wäre ja erfreulich wenns vorwärts geht


----------



## Salaidh (24. Februar 2011)

bin gerade um 300 plätze und 3h nach vorne gerutscht. juhu. danke! :-)


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Brutwacht ist einfach ein server von der beta und daher einige dort gespielt hatten und sich somit freunde und eine gilde gefunden hatten wollen sie dort auch spielen sowie ich  

"lach laut vor 5 min war ich auf platz 920 jetzt auf 600 "


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

Sewill schrieb:


> Omg, das ist ja mal eine reife Leistung von Trion. Solch einen Headstart gab es glaube ich noch nie. Die Anzahl der für den Headstart berechtigte Spieler ins Verhältnis zur erforderlichen Server-Anzahl zu setzen schaffen normal schon Grundschüler. Das zeugt von Klasse, was Trion da abgeliefert hat. Allen RIFT-Skeptikern muß man dann wohl jetzt doch absolut zustimmen, denn solch ein Haufen von Dilletanten wird auch in der Folge nur für ausgewachsen Mist sorgen können.



http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?8486-Noch-mehr-neue-Server-f%FCr-euch!

Wie du siehst wurde schnell reagiert und es gibt 2 neue Deutsche Server.


----------



## SASAgent (24. Februar 2011)

Sewill schrieb:


> Omg, das ist ja mal eine reife Leistung von Trion. Solch einen Headstart gab es glaube ich noch nie. Die Anzahl der für den Headstart berechtigte Spieler ins Verhältnis zur erforderlichen Server-Anzahl zu setzen schaffen normal schon Grundschüler. Das zeugt von Klasse, was Trion da abgeliefert hat. Allen RIFT-Skeptikern muß man dann wohl jetzt doch absolut zustimmen, denn solch ein Haufen von Dilletanten wird auch in der Folge nur für ausgewachsen Mist sorgen können.




Mhm ob das wohl daran liegen könnte das viele die jetzt auf nem DE-Server starten wollen ihr Spiel im Ausland gekauft haben was wohl der Grund dafür sein könnte das es soviele UK-Server zu Beginn gab?


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Wäh - ich wollte eigentlich auf Immerwacht - bin auf Brutwacht gegangen weil ich dachte der war's - jetzt ist der doch wieder da.. ._.

Naja..ich hoffe man trifft ein paar Leute - sind ja bestimmt einige von hier dort unterwegs._


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

SASAgent schrieb:


> Mhm ob das wohl daran liegen könnte das viele die jetzt auf nem DE-Server starten wollen ihr Spiel im Ausland gekauft haben was wohl der Grund dafür sein könnte das es soviele UK-Server zu Beginn gab?



Kann sogar stimmen, hab meine RIFT CE über nen UK store für umgerechnet 39 Euro bekommen


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Ja painschkes, ich bin da unterwegs


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Dann werden wir uns sicherlich im Chat lesen - ich hoffe aber immernoch das man mir nicht übel nimmt wenn ich meinem Namen einem weiblichen Zwerg gebe _


----------



## mumit (24. Februar 2011)

Ihr fragt euch sicherlich alle warum sind da so lange warteschleifen kanz einfach flut schutz wenn alle auf einmal aufn server einloggen könnten würden die server abschmiren und wegglühen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-Wario (24. Februar 2011)

warteschlangenplatz 3 ... ENDLICH


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Bei Platz 1 geht ausversehen dein Spiel aus *hust*

Menno..bin immernoch bei 600+

Erstmal was zu essen holen ._._


----------



## Garnalem (24. Februar 2011)

Es sind 2 neue deutschsprachige Server (1 x PvE 1 x PvP) mit niedriger Auslastung online.


----------



## Zuhlina (24. Februar 2011)

Es gibt neue Server lol das nenne ich schnell reagiert!


----------



## Garnalem (24. Februar 2011)

Das spricht SEHR für den Publisher!


----------



## Zez (24. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei Platz 1 geht ausversehen dein Spiel aus *hust*
> 
> Menno..bin immernoch bei 600+
> 
> Erstmal was zu essen holen ._._



Bin tatsächlich rausgeflogen bei 21 
Aber nach schnellem relogg war ich wieder bei 21, sehr nettes feature


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_War ich..hab bescheid gesagt das du dich über mich lustig machst und die dich rauskicken sollen 

Naja..in Ruhe essen und noch ein wenig TV schauen - dann sollte die Warteschlange auch vorbei sein :-)_


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo leute, hab mal paar Infos übers Spiel gesammelt. Der Realse ist doch am 3.3 wie kommt das ihr jetzt schon alle Spielt.

Und wie ist das mit den Kosten ungefähr so wie bei WoW?


----------



## Zuhlina (24. Februar 2011)

Ok ich finds echt kacke nachdem ich mich den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit aufs einloggen gefreut hab, aber man muss sagen sie geben ihr bestes um es zum laufen zu bringen.
So wie die, die "Probleme" in letzter Zeit angegangen sind bin ich davon überzeugt, dass man spätestens morgen ohne Warteschlangen zocken kann.


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Hallo leute, hab mal paar Infos übers Spiel gesammelt. Der Realse ist doch am 3.3 wie kommt das ihr jetzt schon alle Spielt.
> 
> Und wie ist das mit den Kosten ungefähr so wie bei WoW?



_Nennt sich "Headstart" - als Vorbesteller kann man dann schon vorher anfangen - das ist bei Rift dann Heute.

Preislich (wenn du monatlich bezahlst) genauso wie WoW - je mehr Monate du auswählst - desto kleiner wird der monatliche Preis (ich hoffe das hat man verstanden?) _


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (24. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nennt sich "Headstart" - als Vorbesteller kann man dann schon vorher anfangen - das ist bei Rift dann Heute.
> 
> Preislich (wenn du monatlich bezahlst) genauso wie WoW - je mehr Monate du auswählst - desto kleiner wird der monatliche Preis (ich hoffe das hat man verstanden?) _



Okay das war schon verständlich danke.

Also Headstart für die Leute die es Online gekauft haben also nur den key?

Wenn man das Spiel kauft hat man 1 Freimonat um es mal anzuspielen, wollt eigentlich dieses jahr auf Star Wars warten aber wenn Rift gut ist wieso soll man dann warten


----------



## Zuhlina (24. Februar 2011)

ALTER ich war auf Platz 10 dann flieg ich raus und jetzt..... bin ich wieder auf Platz 360!!!! wtf


----------



## Seltsam (24. Februar 2011)

Ich kam sehr schnell mit nur platz 4 in der warteschlange rein, aber was man vor questmobs warten muss ist echt hart. Gebiete sind auch schon von Riss-Gegner überrannt.

Wo ich gerade hier schrieb ist auch gleich das Spiel abgestürzt.^^


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Ausgeloggt.
Schaue Montag wieder rein. So machts definitiv keinen Spaß  In Ruhe ab Montag hinterherleveln, läuft ja nichts weg


----------



## Atraz (24. Februar 2011)

Ich warte und warte und dann Warteschlange 36 JUHUU noch 6 minuten und dann...

FUCK MAN FALSCHEN SERVER GENOMMEN -.-

und wieder auf platz 900 -.- 7 stunden wartezeit WTF?


----------



## Tabuno (24. Februar 2011)

So Level 9 Kleriker, hat totalen Spaß gemacht. Der Server war ja mal total überlaufen, ein Glück konnte ich mich pünktlich um 19:00 einloggen. Dann noch viel Spaß allen beim Leveln.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

hm warte 2 stunden auf connect trübkopf.. kurz vor ende flieg ich aus schlange und lande aufm franzosenserver..... ratet mal.. ich merkte es nicht und erstellte 30 minuten lang ein char und war froh das der name noch frei war... und dann sah ich den chat....


----------



## Nerdavia (24. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> hm warte 2 stunden auf connect trübkopf.. kurz vor ende flieg ich aus schlange und lande aufm franzosenserver..... ratet mal.. ich merkte es nicht und erstellte 30 minuten lang ein char und war froh das der name noch frei war... und dann sah ich den chat....



You made my Day :-)

Das fand ich jetzt mal wirklich lustig geschrieben:-) Tut mir trotzdem leid für dich


----------



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2011)

Mein 1. Rift Tag ist vorüber und er war sehr cool und spannend!

Es war auf Akala sehr viel los - die 30 Minuten Wartezeit haben sich aber gelohnt! Stabile Server, schnelle Respawns, netter Umgang, interessante Rift-Events, übersichtliches Interface, super Gameplay, eine sehr schöne Charaktergestaltung, die man schon in der ersten Stunde spürt, eine schöne Endzeitgrafik (nicht so knallbunt wie WoW) und die ersten Level machen schon direkt richtig Spaß! 

Ich habe mir zudem eine etwas ungewöhnlichere Seelen-Kombination zugelegt: Kabalist, Verstärker, Schildwache. Auf diese Weise spiele ich einen Zauberer, der auch mal ordentlich zulangen kann, wenn Gegner mir zu nahe kommen und wo ich nicht nach 2 Schlägen umkippe, zudem kann ich mich selbst heilen. Und auch im Gruppenspiel kann ich wenn Not am Mann ist die Gruppe (mit-)heilen.

Wenn der weitere Content auch so positiv ist, hat WoW einen echten Konkurrenten zumindest bei den etwas reiferen Spielern gefunden.


----------



## myxir21 (25. Februar 2011)

Habe als Druide / Bewahrer / Läuterer gestartet. Also 1 DD und 2 Heilerseelen (Druide main). Denke ich bin ein Exot damit. Dmg werde ich wohl nicht viel machen, aber sehr viel Aushalten dank 2 Schilden, ettlichen Hots und instant Heals.

Nicht zu vergessen die Frisuren-Fee.

Meines Wissens ist die Startzone instanziert. D.h eine gewisse Anzahl an Spielern in eine Zone, die nächsten kriegen eine neue Instanz. Nach dem Startgebiet wurde es um einiges voller. Probleme hatte ich aber trotzdem keine.

Spiele auf Wächterseite (PVP Server). Das Wort WoW habe ich bisher bei 4 Stunden Spielzeit genau 19 mal gelesen. Geht also noch^^


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2011)

_Hab grad vor'm Neustart noch Level 12 gemacht - schon gewundert wieso Lari nicht on ist - gleich geaddet vorhin 

Aber immerhin hab ich Kizna "getroffen".

Hab als Schildwache,Bewahrer,Läuterer gelevelt - werd ich auch "morgen" wieder tun - macht aufjeden Fall - wie erwartet - Spaß :-)

_


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2011)

Joa painschkes, siehe oben.
Bin kein Fan von Mob-Stealing, Rift-Zergs und so einem Auflauf  Hab Level 7 gemacht, ausgeloggt und jetzt werd ich ab Montag wieder weitermachen 
Wochenende komm ich ja leider nicht dazu :-/


----------



## Lintflas (25. Februar 2011)

Also dafür dass die Server nach weniger als 10 Sekunden rappelvoll waren, lief das Spiel unglaublich stabil.

Das war so ziemlich der softeste Headstart der MMO-Geschichte, auch wenn sich Warteschlangen bei dem Ansturm nicht vermeiden lassen.

Dickes Lob an Trion!


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt bei Level 23 angekommen und Rift hat es mir wirklich angetan. Ob PvP oder PvE, beides find ich im Moment echt gut durchdacht, zum Beispiel das man bei den Kriegsfronten pro getöteten Spieler Exp bekommt. Das Artefaktesammeln bereitet auch viel Spaß und die Riftsevents werden (noch nicht) langweilig. Es macht einfach spaß mit hunderten von Spielern Invasionen zurückzuschlagen oder große Rifts zu schließen. Hoffentlich patcht Trion das Spiel nicht tot, weil so wie es im Moment ist, ist es echt gut. Den Endcontent kann man ja noch nicht bewerten. Außerdem ist die Atmosphäre echt grandios. 

Was ist euer Eindruck vom Spiel?


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. Februar 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt bei Level 23 angekommen und Rift hat es mir wirklich angetan. Ob PvP oder PvE, beides find ich im Moment echt gut durchdacht, zum Beispiel das man bei den Kriegsfronten pro getöteten Spieler Exp bekommt. Das Artefaktesammeln bereitet auch viel Spaß und die Riftsevents werden (noch nicht) langweilig. Es macht einfach spaß mit hunderten von Spielern Invasionen zurückzuschlagen oder große Rifts zu schließen. Hoffentlich patcht Trion das Spiel nicht tot, weil so wie es im Moment ist, ist es echt gut. Den Endcontent kann man ja noch nicht bewerten. Außerdem ist die Atmospähre echt grandios.
> 
> Was ist euer Eindruck vom Spiel?



Derselbe, das 2. Gebiet der Skeptiker ist ja mal echt genial, Trion schafft es unglaublich oft das ich mich hinstelle und einfach Screenshots mache. 
Auch das craften macht hier erstmals Spaß, es geht irgendwie einfacher/billiger als in WoW und die Belohnung ist größer, das gecraftete ist in etwa auf Ininiveau!

Heut ein nettes Event mit meiner Gilde gehabt, sind nach Silberwald um die Wächter-Feen-Ini zu machen, die ja mal grandios designed ist. Ein Tipp für alle Wächter, weil wir uns auf diesem Wege zur Ini gekämpft haben: Ganz oben im Norden von Silberwald, wenn ihr auf diesen Hügeln lauft liegen etwa alle 10m ein Artefakt, ich hab dort innerhalb einer halben Stunde 23 Artefakte bekommen


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> ...
> Heut ein nettes Event mit meiner Gilde gehabt, sind nach Silberwald um die Wächter-Feen-Ini zu machen, die ja mal grandios designed ist. Ein Tipp für alle Wächter, weil wir uns auf diesem Wege zur Ini gekämpft haben: Ganz oben im Norden von Silberwald, wenn ihr auf diesen Hügeln lauft liegen etwa alle 10m ein Artefakt, ich hab dort innerhalb einer halben Stunde 23 Artefakte bekommen



Lol, wir haben heute "euer" Eisengrab besucht, sehr schöne Ini, gefällt mir deutlich besser als Feen-Ini^^
Ansonsten hat´s mir Rift auch echt angetan, ich spiel hier sogar gerne PvP, weil es mir auch als PvEler was bringt (Items und Erfahrung) und natürlich Spass macht.
Es ist einfach die Abwechslung, die mir sehr gut gefällt:
- entspanntes Questen
- hektische und chaotische Riftevents
- Schöne Inis
- gelungenes PvP

man hat kaum die Möglichkeit sich zu langweilen


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2011)

_Hab auch grad noch 23 gemacht - werd dann morgen weitermachen.

Spiele als "Full-Heiler" - lasse es also ganz in Ruhe angehen..RdF ist mMn. sehr schön als Einsteigerinstanz - Finstere Tiefen hab ich vorhin auch einmal gemacht - kannte ich aber schon aus der Beta - freu mich auf alles kommende.

Muss mich hier auch anschliessen -> Es macht einfach Spaß._


----------



## Lari (28. Februar 2011)

Gestern große Invasion Silberwald.
Als Full-Tank Level 10 hin, Schlachtzug angeschlossen und natürlich: einziger Krieger ;D

Heiler da? Check, dann ma Aggro-Schleuder anwerfen. Und joa, im Prinzip alles getankt, was da so brandete, nicht gestorben und am Ende der Invasion über zwei Embleme/eine blaue Hose gefreut.
Genau deswegen machts Spaß. Hin, und zusammen spielen <3


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2011)

Ich frage mich ob es zu Rift eine Datenbank von buffed geben wird, mal sehen...


----------



## Wellnice (9. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob es zu Rift eine Datenbank von buffed geben wird, mal sehen...



Ich denk die allgemeinen großen Communities werden derartig aufwändige Dinge erst starten, wenn sich mehr oder weniger deutlich zeigt, dass Rift erfolgreich ist. Sollte dies alles dann der Fall sein, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man wie von WoW gewohnt sämtliche Spielinhalte wie Items usw online irgendwo abrufen kann.


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Was gibts neues? Was steht an? Und wieso ist der Thread versunken? 

Heute der erste größere Patch, schön nachts und nicht wie gewohnt Hotfixes zur PrimeTime.
Krieger geht steil auf die 30 zu, Tanken in Instanzen macht Spaß aber Eisenerz finden ist ne Qual


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. März 2011)

Hehe Lari, ich bin auch auf Kriegerchen gewechselt, bin 29.5 
Tanken finde ich noch etwas ungewohnt, habe aber nun nen "AE-Finisher", so dass das Ganze etwas entspannter werden sollte, wobei es ja nicht wirklich stressig ist.. 
Aber auch Champion macht mir ungemein Fun. Finisher gegen 10 Mobs und jeder einzelne krittet alle 30 Sekunden zu 100% - genial xD


----------



## Wiwi-chan (11. März 2011)

Wie ihr auf Krieger umgeschwänkt seid ;D
Muss zugeben, ich wandere auch zZ mit meiner Kriegerin durch die idyllischen Mondschattenberge  (Erinnert mich ein bisschen ans Auenland, hihi)
Heute will ich auch mal in der Bresche vorbeischaun, entweder als Tank oder Champ 

Und natürlich noch dazu ein paar Runden PvP als Champ/Beschützer/Pala ;3 Anstürmen + Stunnen ist ungemein spaßfördernd , hehe


Wie groß ist der Patch jetzt eig.? Hab noch gar nicht nach geschaut o.o
Muss ich viel laden, wenn ich wieder von der Arbeit heimkomme? 


*bemerkt nebenbei, dass ihr Tee schon viel zu lange zieh*-.-

Grüße Ayrah


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Wenn du mit AE Probleme hast als Tank, dann spiel nen Plünderer 
Seuchenbringer an, Pull per Nekrotische Seuche, Seelenqualen hinterher, der dritte DoT dessen Name mir entfallen ist und schon laufen 3 Dots auf allen Mobs  Und Wirbelsturm hab ich jetzt auch 

Kleine Randnotiz:
Heute um 17 Uhr gibt es einen Hotfix auf allen Servern, 30 Minuten solls dauern. Also schonmal die Abendplanung dementsprechend ausrichten ;D


----------



## Wiwi-chan (11. März 2011)

Achja, 17 Uhr..stand ja auch im Forum ~
Passt perfekt, um die Zeit geh ich ins Yoga xD

Aus dem off. Forum : 

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Serverwartung Freitag (11.03.2011) um 17.00 Uhr für ca. 30 Minuten *
Wir werden am Freitag (11.03.2011) um 17.00 Uhr deutscher Zeit alle Server (US und EU) für eine Serverwartung von ca. 30 Minuten herunterfahren, um Hotfix #6 aufzuspielen. 
Die Patchnotizen findet ihr hier: http://foren.riftgame.de/showthread.php?11832
Dieses Update muss simultan für alle Server stattfinden, da es sich um ein wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate handelt. 
Zusätzlich spielen wir noch einige Fixes ein, die es nicht mehr in den Patch von heute Nacht geschafft haben.​


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. März 2011)

Ja Plünderer habe ich schon drin, aber das war nur nen schnell zusammengeklickter Paladin-Baum mit offshore-punkten ^^
Muss mir das noch einmal ein wenig genauer ansehen ^^ Habe derzeit nämlich nur einen DoT den ich verteilen kann, das langt nicht wirklich. Aber ich will ohnehin viel lieber einen auf Champion machen, ich will einfach mal ne Weile nur dmg machen - Kernaufgaben hatte ich zur WoW-Laufbahn zu genüge


----------



## Kaldreth (11. März 2011)

Genau das bezüglich der Kernaufgaben hab ich mir auch gedacht nur die letzten BGs haben wieder dafür gesorgt, dass ich mir gerade meine Heiler Seelen zusammen suche, damit ich vielleicht überhaupt mal die chance habe ein paar matches zu gewinnen...


----------



## RaDon27 (11. März 2011)

@ Wiwi-Chan:

Patch hat 150 MB, is somit im Rahmen (auch bei kleineren Leitungen). Ganz so zu überzeugen vermag Rift mich noch net. Irgendwie fehlt mir persönlich die Seele (wie ironisch...). Rifting erinnert mich irgendwie an Scharmützel in HdRO und die Quests sind mir zu sehr "Sammel xy, Töte xy". Aber naja, zumindest erinnern mich die Wächter mehr an nen FantasyMMO als die Skeptiker. Bei denen hatte ich schon nach zwei Stunden absolut keine Lust mehr^^ Mal schaun, geb dem ganzen noch ne Chance, wenn net gehts doch wieder zu WoW (Gildies, Chars usw.) und HdRO (Story, Gemütlichkeit usw.)

Was ich mich frag: Hab eigentlich nen recht potentes System (Q9550, HD5770, 4GB RAM) und trotzdem ruckelts auf Ultra mit AA auf Super. Bei anderen Systemen hier scheints ja wohl absolut tadellos zu laufen. Wenn ich AA auf "Kantenglättung" stell, siehts alles aus wie Hund. Matschig und einfach augenkrebserregend. Is das bei euch auch so? Nich so sehr das Geruckel, aber die dicken Grafikeinbußen nur durchs runtersetzen von AA... o_0 Da kommt mir HdRO um einiges hübscher rüber und läuft perfekt auf vollen Einstellungen... (WoW is da Konkurenzlos, der Stil unterscheidet sich zu sehr, ums miteinander vergleichen zu können. Und ja, ich find die WoW-Grafik gut)


----------



## Kindgenius (11. März 2011)

Habt ihr jemals 1on1 als DD gegen einen Heiler gewonnen? Ich nicht -_-
Echt witzig anzusehen, wie mein Champion da alles raushaut was geht, ich unterbreche auch Cast, trotzdem kann der Mage/Kleri zwischendrin mal nen DMGcast raushauen und irgendwann bin ich tot :/ Die gehen aber auch nicht oom...

Ich hab Champ/Rissklinge/Paragon geskillt, jemand ne Idee, wie ich Heiler besiegen kann? Bin grad Lvl 29.


----------



## Ceradon (11. März 2011)

RIFT begeistert mich durch die Bank und macht mir momentan wirklich extrem Spaß.

Zumindest auf Akala (RP-Shard) fallen mir zwei Dinge jedoch extrem negativ auf:

1) Kommunikation findet quasi nicht statt. Ich habe wirklich noch kein MMO erlebt, bei dem sich eine so "mundfaule" Community eingefunden hat.

2) Einige Weggefährten assoziieren den Begriff RP wohl damit, sich einen Stock in den A*sch zu stecken, auf lackierten Zehenspitzen zu gleiten und Regentropfen mit den Nasenlöchern aufzufangen.


Viele Grüße,
Ceradon


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. März 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Habt ihr jemals 1on1 als DD gegen einen Heiler gewonnen? Ich nicht -_-
> Echt witzig anzusehen, wie mein Champion da alles raushaut was geht, ich unterbreche auch Cast, trotzdem kann der Mage/Kleri zwischendrin mal nen DMGcast raushauen und irgendwann bin ich tot :/ Die gehen aber auch nicht oom...
> 
> Ich hab Champ/Rissklinge/Paragon geskillt, jemand ne Idee, wie ich Heiler besiegen kann? Bin grad Lvl 29.




Ähm 1vs1?
Dir ist schon klar das das nicht WOW ist oder? 1vs1 ist in einen richtigen MMO nicht angesagt, da PvE SOWIE auch PvP ein TEAMSPIEL ist....
Denk da mal drüber nach dann frag nochmal


----------



## Dakirah (12. März 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Habt ihr jemals 1on1 als DD gegen einen Heiler gewonnen? Ich nicht -_-
> Echt witzig anzusehen, wie mein Champion da alles raushaut was geht, ich unterbreche auch Cast, trotzdem kann der Mage/Kleri zwischendrin mal nen DMGcast raushauen und irgendwann bin ich tot :/ Die gehen aber auch nicht oom...
> 
> Ich hab Champ/Rissklinge/Paragon geskillt, jemand ne Idee, wie ich Heiler besiegen kann? Bin grad Lvl 29.


Bitte nicht böse werden. Ein (1) DD sollte auch einen Heiler nicht besiegen können. Duelle sind kein PvP. Wenn ein DD einen Heiler besiegt in einem Spiel, dann stimmt was nicht. Jedes PvP in MMOs wird auf Gruppen-PvP gebalanced. Eigentlich muss jeder Heiler sogar mindestens gegen 2 DDer bestehen können. Gruppenfokus auf Heiler ist eigentlich Standard bei jeder Stammgruppe. Du sollst auch den Skill 'Weglaufen' in Erwägung ziehen. *zwinker*


----------



## Elfenwelt (12. März 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder das die Spieler keine Ahnung haben von PVP...also wenn ein Duell kein PVP ist dann würde ich mal das Hirn einschalten und darüber nochmal genau nachdenken. So ein quatsch habe ich noch nie gelesen und wenn man skill hat dann haut ein ddler immer ein Heiler weg. Da aber hier bei Rift die Regeln komplett verschoben wurden, so das sogar ein Schurke tanken kann was unfassbar ist und nicht mehr nachvollziebar ist. Ist sowieso ein quatsch das hier alle ddler sich heilen können und schaden machen können. Das ist für Spieler die bei WoW im PVP kein Erfolg und kein skill hatten ein Fluchtweg nach Rift, da sie sich hier selbst heilen können und keine Angst mehr haben müssen das sie schnell sterben. Und nochmal zur info: Sobald Spieler gegen Spieler antreten ist es schon ein PVP...alles andere ist quatsch was hier 2 geschrieben haben. Was für ein unsinn sowas zu schreiben. Ohne skill bekommt man auch in WoW kein heiler platt. (Kopfschüttel)


----------



## excessively (12. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder das die Spieler keine Ahnung haben von PVP...also wenn ein Duell kein PVP ist dann würde ich mal das Hirn einschalten und darüber nochmal genau nachdenken. So ein quatsch habe ich noch nie gelesen und wenn man skill hat dann haut ein ddler immer ein Heiler weg. Da aber hier bei Rift die Regeln komplett verschoben wurden, so das sogar ein Schurke tanken kann was unfassbar ist und nicht mehr nachvollziebar ist. Ist sowieso ein quatsch das hier alle ddler sich heilen können und schaden machen können. Das ist für Spieler die bei WoW im PVP kein Erfolg und kein skill hatten ein Fluchtweg nach Rift, da sie sich hier selbst heilen können und keine Angst mehr haben müssen das sie schnell sterben. Und nochmal zur info: Sobald Spieler gegen Spieler antreten ist es schon ein PVP...alles andere ist quatsch was hier 2 geschrieben haben. Was für ein unsinn sowas zu schreiben. Ohne skill bekommt man auch in WoW kein heiler platt. (Kopfschüttel)



also in einem punkt geb ich dir recht - ein duell ist pvp. klar - was denn sonst? 

aabeer... das du es hier schlecht machst, dass schurken tanken können, oder dd's heilen/supportheilen...?

was bitteschön spricht dagegen?? ist wow das maß aller dinge und es hat sich verdammtnochmal jedes mmo an die gepflogenheiten zu halten?? 
wtf? wo lebst du? gehörst du vll einer sekte an? stark übertrieben, aber sry, aber so kommt dein verhalten hier rüber - intolerant bis dorthinaus!
und genau das find ich unfassbar und nicht nachvollziehbar - um es in deinen worten zu sagen!


----------



## myadictivo (12. März 2011)

vorallem wo jetzt in wow auch so gut wie jede klasse (wenn auch nur geringe) selfheal möglichkeiten hat 
ich mache in rift kein 1on1. höchstens zum spass. das ganze ist doch drauf gebalanced in der gruppe zu spielen und wie soll man eine klasse die 3435466 mögliche skillungsbäume hat denn bitte für 1on1 balancen ?!


----------



## Mahoni-chan (12. März 2011)

Japs, dass so viele Klassen so vieles machen können ist sogar richtig  vorteilhaft. Man weis nie, was für Zweit/Dritt/Viert-Speccs die Leute so haben 
Gestern eine Gruppe, 2 Magier 2 Schurken und ich als Tank auf einmal einer der magier "Lass mal ini machen" - "ohne heiler?" - "respecc ich halt!" und dann der schurke "Könnt auch als Support noch auf Barde gehen"

Das ist einfach SUPER!
Ungewohnt und unübersichtlich, aber das kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

excessively schrieb:


> also in einem punkt geb ich dir recht - ein duell ist pvp. klar - was denn sonst?
> 
> aabeer... das du es hier schlecht machst, dass schurken tanken können, oder dd's heilen/supportheilen...?
> 
> ...



Ja, in seiner kleinen beschränkten Welt ist Wow das Maß aller Dinge und was dort einmal beschlossen und impelemtiert wurde, darf niemals mehr in einer anderen Form irgendwo verwertet werden.
Du frägst, wo er lebt? Nun, ich könnte dir schon sagen, wo man solche Leute findet, aber dann bekomm ich nur meine nächste Verwarnung wegen diesem Kerl.


----------



## Ortwein (12. März 2011)

Hi alle

Ich spiele grad gern Rift, es gefällt mir atmosphärisch ganz gut. Auch die relative Nähe zu WOW kommt mir entgegen, so muss ich mich nicht zu sehr umgewöhnen ;-)

Allerdings können die ganzen Kill-Quests doch schon etwas nerven. Wenn ich mit meinem Lvl 40 von denen 12 und von anderen direkt daneben noch 25 killen muss, verlässt einen manchmal etwas die Motivation...

Gut finde ich, dass es (noch) keine Damage-Punkte-Zähler gibt. Sobald so etwas aufgezeichnet wird und eine Einheits-Ultimativ-Seelen-Skillung ala WOW aktuell wird, bin ich da wieder raus.

Alles in Allem gelungen das Spiel, mal sehen was auf Maximalstufe so passiert


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

Die Quests sind nicht besonders toll, stimmt schon. Also zumindest bisher hab ich noch nichts gesehen, was vom 08/15-Standard abwich. Hier hätte man wohl mehr machen können.
Große Killquests hatte ich bisher aber kaum. Meist ist es doch eine recht überschaubare Menge, die man töten muss.


----------



## RaDon27 (12. März 2011)

Kann man so sagen. Blöd is halt, dass die Mobs teilweise extrem viel aushalten, da kann sich auch "Töte 10 davon" ganz schön ziehen. Zumindest kommts mir mit meinem Pala so vor.


----------



## myadictivo (13. März 2011)

hehe..ja das gefühl hab ich mir meinem schurken auch. vorallem wenn man grade so am mob umklopfen ist und plötzlich der respawn von hinten kommt 
nein, es geht schon. mittlerweile bin ich lvl 27 waldläufer gespecct. freu mich wie depp auf meinen raptor den es bald gibt. second bin ich nahkämpfer, aber macht mir nicht soviel spass. 3 skillung muss ich mir noch kaufen, aber ich geize mit den platin 

außerdem bin ich zähes leveln gewohnt..zu zeiten als ich noch grün hinter den ohren war und von mmorpgs keinen schimmer hatte, hab ich in wow nen krieger gezockt in der falschen annahme der würde schaden machen. (jedenfalls ist der bis lvl >20 in weißen sachen vom händler rumgelaufen)..aber auch später wurds nicht besser..hehe

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem ausgeruht bonus ? muss ich dazu auch wie in wow in der kneipe ausloggen oder gibts den generell ?
ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt. ich hab mit ende des headstarts am 04. märz aufgehört zu zocken und gestern kam meine uk version nach nur ner woche lieferzeit auch schon an (zum glück, teilweise dauert das ja 3 wochen).. ich log mich also ein und zock fröhlich vor mich hin, aber ich hatte >3,5 level den erholt bonus. bzw hab ihn sogar noch. ich konnte von 24 auf jetzt 27 zocken und die markierung wie weit das noch geht mit dem erholt bonus ist schon noch beim 3/4 lvl von 27


----------



## Dakirah (13. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem ausgeruht bonus ? muss ich dazu auch wie in wow in der kneipe ausloggen oder gibts den generell ?



Den Ruhebonus bekommt man nur in Kneipen und in Meridian/Sanctum. Rift ist in bestimmten Punkte etwas 'Old-School' - Was ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2011)

Jetzt wo du's sagst: Ich habe mich immer gewundert, warum ich als ausgeruht bin, wenn ich mich einlogg. Mir ist gerade zum ersten Mal bewusst geworden, dass ich mich irgendwie immer in Meridian auslogge.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2011)

So bin jetzt Level 48 und da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr aufs Questen habe werde ich wohl den Rest mit den Instanzen Kessel und Kluft machen, ich hoffe die geben viel EXP.


----------



## wertzû (13. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> So bin jetzt Level 48 und da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr aufs Questen habe werde ich wohl den Rest mit den Instanzen Kessel und Kluft machen, ich hoffe die geben viel EXP.



geben sie, 70k pro run. Waren heut 3h drin. Haben alle von 48-50 gelevelt


----------



## Azerak (13. März 2011)

Hab gestern aus nem Schatz ein Zweihänder mit +Block drauf gekriegt.. Hatte dann irgendwie im Hinterkopf das eine Seele mit 2H blocken konnte. War dem so oder hatte ich das doch woanders aufgeschnappt? 




EDIT:
Ok habs gefunden. Der Beschützer kann ohne Schild blocken.


----------



## Shenoz (13. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> So bin jetzt Level 48 und da ich überhaupt keine lust mehr aufs Questen habe werde ich wohl den Rest mit den Instanzen Kessel und Kluft machen, ich hoffe die geben viel EXP.



ist das standartmäßige questen so langweilig oder warum?  habs mir heute auch bestellt weil ich es in der beta so geil fand. jetzt bin ich endlich flüssig genug um über 40 euro nicht weiter nachdenken zu müssen und habe daher mal zugeschlagen 
freu mich schon riesig auf mal was adneres als wow... oder doch das gleiche nur anders verpackt. wie auch immer  ich find rift toll


----------



## orkman (13. März 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> ist das standartmäßige questen so langweilig oder warum?
> ich find rift toll



a) nein aber nach ner zeit nervt mich persönlich das rumrennen .. ich lvl lieber durch inis und bg's
b) ich AUCH! ^^


----------



## Azerak (14. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> a) nein aber nach ner zeit nervt mich persönlich das rumrennen .. ich lvl lieber durch inis und bg's


Seit heute ist es noch nerviger geworden. Vor Mobs fliehen ist ein 100% Todesurteil.  
Da level ich auch lieber in inis :-/


----------



## Lari (20. April 2011)

Da isser ja *schieb*
Gibts nicht zu berichten? 

Wir haben eine T3 Stamm ins Leben gerufen und fangen demnächst auf Brutwacht an zu raiden. Befürchte ja, dass der ein oder andere dann einiges an Kritik einstecken muss :-/


----------



## Liwanu (20. April 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Den Ruhebonus bekommt man nur in Kneipen und in Meridian/Sanctum. Rift ist in bestimmten Punkte etwas 'Old-School' - Was ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde.




Allerdings sollte man darauf achten, dass man sich nicht in dem Abschnitt ausloggt, in denen die "Puppen" stehen, da gibt es keinen Ruhebonus. Ich habe nämlich den 20sek. Timer ignoriert und mich am nächsten Tag gewundert, warum ich nicht ausgeruht bin.

PS: Heute Heile ich mal die Feen Instanz mit meinem Kleriker-Twink, hoffe mir stirbt keiner


----------



## lemete (20. April 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> ist das standartmäßige questen so langweilig oder warum?



viele wollen halt einfach nur max. Level erreichen. Dieses Ziel steht oft über allem anderen.
Sich Questtexte durchlesen und auf die Geschichte eingehen ist daher meist nicht zielführend.
Es wird halt geschaut wo es die meisten xp/h gibt. Aber jeder soll so spielen wie er am meisten Spaß hat.

Ich spiel lieber das Spiel


----------



## Schibbii (21. April 2011)

Halli Hallo!

Ich habe gestern mit Rift angefangen. Ich habe jetzt einen Schami/"Behüter" LVL 6 (hab noch seeeeehr wenig Ahnung) ... Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mir einen Heiler bauen =) Ich wollte wissen, ob es eigentlich eine Art Dungeonfinder gibt?

Also ich habe zwar erst 1h hinter mir, aber kann jetzt schon sagen, dass mich Rift sehr begeistert.

lg 
Schibbii


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Nein einen Dungeonfinder gibt es nicht. Du suchst dir ne Gruppe für die Instanz (so ab level 15-17 ist die erste) per Chat, und reist dann selber dorthin.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

Nein, einen Dungeonfinder gibt es nicht, und in der derartigen Form, wie du sie aus WoW kennst ist er auch nicht geplant.
Allerdings soll es bald einen Dungeon-Browser geben, ähnlich dem Schlachtzugs-Browser, den es vor ner Weile in WoW gab.
Also kein zusammenwürfeln von Spielern sondern für Gruppenleiter die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe des Interfaces zu sehen, wer noch in die Instanz will.


----------



## Schibbii (21. April 2011)

Das hört sich ja super an =)
Da hat man wenigstens noch Kontrolle mit wem man spielt


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Also das Rift so kurz nach Start eine Garderobe einführt find ich arschgeil. Sowas gibts in EQ2 schon länger, ein Item anhaben, dessen Stats kriegen, aber ein anderes Itemmodell am Char sehen. Auf sowas wartet WoW bis heute noch und grade da hätt ichs mir gewünscht. Schön als Priester das hässliche T11 anhaben, aber nach außen das schönere T1 oder T5 tragen. 

Kanns kaum abwarten bis das Live geht.


----------

